# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum > Shipping Insurance and P & I clubs >  Battery rooms ventilation and proper upkeep

## Apostolos

The UK P&I Club has issued Technical Bulletin No.41 regarding  battery rooms ventilation and proper upkeep. Closing devices on battery  room ventilators should be left in an open position and should only be  closed in an emergency situation. The Club would remind Member's of the MSC circular MSC.1/Circ.1434 issued in June 2012 dealing with the ventilation arrangements of ship's battery rooms. The circular  states that when battery room ventilators are fitted with a closing  device, these devices should be left in an open position and a clear  warning notice fitted to prevent the possibility of inadvertent closing: _ The closing device should only be closed in an emergency situation_. If battery room compartment ventilation is inadequate, or the  ventilation is restricted for a period of time, there is a risk of a  build up of combustible hydrogen gas .

 The ISPS code and the ship security plans require the battery rooms  to be locked or tagged shut. This should not include the ventilator to  the battery compartments. (Safety takes priority over security)
 For more information, click at *UK P&I Club Technical Bulletin No.41*

----------


## Michael

Special attention should be drawn to crew and officers in tankers when dealing with volatile cargos or non-volatile cargos near flashpoint or above it. In such cases it is suggested as best practice to close all external accommodation openings, including putting the air-condition unit in recirculation mode, to avoid the development of flammable atmosphere within a space which normally contains ignition sources. The expected discomfort of crew is balanced by the safety overriding significance.
Despite the aforementioned, closing battery room ventilators openings shall lead, due to ignorance, to an alike end, which crew should and do try to avoid. Consequently, they must be expressly warned to bear in mind that the battery room ventilators are excluded from the general closing orders.

----------

